# m2/r2 bld



## van21691 (Apr 20, 2008)

Explain the method in details.


Could someone make a tutorial with this
I get some of it, but I still need help.
Thanks


----------



## joey (Apr 20, 2008)

http://stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/blindsolving/M2R2/


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 20, 2008)

joey said:


> http://stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/blindsolving/M2R2/



-.-. I think he has discovered that site.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a tutorial on youtube, but it only has the M2 part, not the R2. Anyway, my channel is in my signature, and you can find the tutorial there.


----------



## van21691 (Apr 20, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> I have a tutorial on youtube, but it only has the M2 part, not the R2. Anyway, my channel is in my signature, and you can find the tutorial there.



and where is your signature?


----------



## van21691 (Apr 20, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > http://stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/blindsolving/M2R2/
> ...



i have that site. printed it and learning it. but i have a problem


----------



## joey (Apr 20, 2008)

1. Don't double post.
2. The signature is the bit below your post. (The youtube link for McWizzle is: http://www.youtube.com/McWizzle94)
3. you say you have a problem, ok. What *is* the problem?


----------



## hdskull (Apr 25, 2008)

I was look at M2 yesterday, I get how it works, but what if it's like three 4 cycles? wouldn't that be a bad solve then ?


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 25, 2008)

Well the case of it being three 4 cycles would be a bad solve for 3cycle too. I actually don't think it would be too bad for M2, as you would just have to break into a new cycle 3 times, instead of the usual 1 or 2. M2 really doesn't ahve bad solves, unless it's a ton of 2 cycles...


----------



## hdskull (Apr 27, 2008)

I see, I'll look into it more, I guess. I don't think my understanding of it is well yet.


----------

